# MCNISH - 24 Hours of Lemans



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

Horrific crash today at 24 hours of Lemans. It really made me sick to my stomach to watch but I was elated to see Allan walk away from it. :thumbup:


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

I was actually going to post about this, very unfortunate for the Audi team but relieved to see Alan able to walk out of what was left if the Audi R18. Some believe due to the car's monocoque, visibility has been compromised. Love to see Alan chime in here and let his fans know what he experience in that R18. Also wanted to say the Audi sport commercial with Alan in it was pretty cool, he's pretty good at describing what it feels like to be in the cockpit of the R18 for 3 hours straight.


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Awful crash for McNish! What is the official word on his condition? He was so generous on this Forum two weeks ago and I hoped for best result for him and his car.

Andre.


----------

